# Most heavy filling polish



## Ziggy122 (Sep 9, 2008)

Whatts the most heavy filling product?
I've used SRP before  its good for a nice shine, and fills in for a temp correction...

Is there anything else out there thats a good heavy filler?

Ziggy


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Bilt Hamber Auto Balm is probably even better at filling and hiding swirls than SRP.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

^^^^ Agreed! :thumb:


----------



## khakis (Aug 26, 2006)

Another vote for Bilt Hamber Auto Balm here :thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> Bilt Hamber Auto Balm is probably even better at filling and hiding swirls than SRP.


Hat and balloon to Dean for giving out BH advice before PJS :lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I've got something that knocks the socks of most things for filling abilities

An example of what it can do


----------



## Ziggy122 (Sep 9, 2008)

What im planning on doing to my mums car wich is just 1 bit swirl tbh
is a couple of passes with my Men'z to see what result, possibly SSR2.5
Then after that, touching up the rest with the bilt stuff  On a non cutting pad 

Just 1 problem, polished bliss and CYC dont have it in 
Any links?

Ziggy


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I've got something that knocks the socks of most things for filling abilities
> 
> An example of what it can do


that looks fab, dont keep us waiting.... what is it and how was it applied?


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I've got something that knocks the socks of most things for filling abilities
> 
> An example of what it can do


What's that? Looks impressive!

I'm a little bit confused by the pic...it looks like a door and wing, but then i see the tin just levitating :lol:


----------



## mike b (Jun 13, 2006)

GeeJay said:


> ...but then i see the tin just levitating :lol:


Looks like a porthole on a boat to me!


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

mike b said:


> Looks like a porthole on a boat to me!


Thought you can't see photobucket?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Glare micro finish is bloody good


----------



## Ziggy122 (Sep 9, 2008)

anywhere where i can get it?
CYC and PB dont have it 

Ziggy


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Ziggy122 said:


> anywhere where i can get it?
> CYC and PB dont have it
> 
> Ziggy


If you mean Glare - you can get it from The Polishing Company - they've just started stocking it. Agree it is a great product.

If you mean Autobalm...quite a few places - try Elite.

If you mean the mystery picture swirl filler...no bleeding idea! 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Ziggy122 (Sep 9, 2008)

RedCloudMC said:


> If you mean Glare - you can get it from The Polishing Company - they've just started stocking it. Agree it is a great product.
> 
> If you mean Autobalm...quite a few places - try Elite.
> 
> ...


is the autobalm a wax or a polish? - elite have it yes 

What glare are we on about

And Christian6984 is been mean and not telling us his ""secret"" product!

Ziggy


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I've got something that knocks the socks of most things for filling abilities
> 
> An example of what it can do


What, you swapped the door/panel for a new one? 

Are you going to tell us, Bryan, or is it a big secret?


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

I have just used Autobalm on my car at the weekend, very good product :thumb:


----------



## SixDegrees (Oct 13, 2008)

Odd, thought I'd read up about Autobalm on the BH website. The recommed correcting imperfections before use... "Auto-balm is not an abrasive polish - if the vehicle's bodywork is faded or in poor condition then the use of a light cutting polish will be required before application"

Which implies, and I maybe wrong, that its not intended as a filler but as an LSP on top of corrected paint - "...product providing protection and gloss to automotive paintwork and car bodywork."

Anyone care to help a confused noob out here. I want to buy the right products, but I'm getting mixed messages about their purpose 

Thank


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

SixDegrees said:


> Odd, thought I'd read up about Autobalm on the BH website. The recommed correcting imperfections before use... "Auto-balm is not an abrasive polish - if the vehicle's bodywork is faded or in poor condition then the use of a light cutting polish will be required before application"
> 
> Which implies, and I maybe wrong, that its not intended as a filler but as an LSP on top of corrected paint - "...product providing protection and gloss to automotive paintwork and car bodywork."
> 
> ...


Auto-balm is an LSP, it's a paste sealant. It doesn't have any abrasives so is not a polish, and won't offer any correction, but it is very effective at filling.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

What is it Bry #84 and 2000rpm? :lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Brazo said:


> What is it Bry #84 and 2000rpm? :lol:


No thats a bit lightweight Mark :lol:

http://www.ukvaletsupplies.com/product_details_15.htm

Nothing more than a finishing pad on the PC, but just as effective by hand :thumb:


----------



## Imperial-blue-rs (Oct 1, 2006)

So am I correct in thinking that you could use this as a last step before waxing without it leaving any marring? 

Is it as good as the Poorboys black hole I think it's called?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ziggy122 said:


> is the autobalm a wax or a polish? - elite have it yes
> 
> What glare are we on about
> 
> ...


sorry Ziggy, it was a quote from drive 'n' shine, i wanted to know to. And thanks to bry for sharing the secret product


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I've seen Poorboys Black Hole in action and it is very very good by hand fior dealing with light to medium swilrs - not perfect, but when filling nothing really is, but its very effective and is now a rival I believe for Super Resin Polish.

Autobalm is also very good, filling wise very effective but lacking the slight abrasive content of SRP I find it slightly less effective than it when it comes to sheer correction though the sealent layer left behind by Autobalm is a lot more durable.


----------



## Ziggy122 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> I've seen Poorboys Black Hole in action and it is very very good by hand fior dealing with light to medium swilrs - not perfect, but when filling nothing really is, but its very effective and is now a rival I believe for Super Resin Polish.
> 
> Autobalm is also very good, filling wise very effective but lacking the slight abrasive content of SRP I find it slightly less effective than it when it comes to sheer correction though the sealent layer left behind by Autobalm is a lot more durable.


Black hole acting same as SRP when polished tho? Much better results?

Ziggy


----------



## dazzerjp (Sep 3, 2008)

Heaviest is the superlative of heavy


----------



## Islander78 (Sep 30, 2007)

Best filler polish I´ve tried is definetly Einszett waxpolishsoft... Anyone ever used that?


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

How was done this process, thanks.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Prima Amigo Glaze is said to be a complete solution as it also has some very very fine abrasives those can correct 3000 grit marks. It should be an ace in filling also. 
I haven't used it yet but ordered an hour ago 

I have also Waxpolish Soft, Achilles Prep and Mark V Dazzle yet to try.  

(God this list is growing everyday)


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Kokopelli said:


> Prima Amigo Glaze is said to be a complete solution as it also has some very very fine abrasives those can correct 3000 grit marks. It should be an ace in filling also.
> I haven't used it yet but ordered an hour ago
> 
> I have also Waxpolish Soft, Achilles Prep and Mark V Dazzle yet to try.
> ...


I was just about to say that. We've been trying this for a good few months and it's very very good. It will remove hazing with ease.

Tim


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, those doors are impressive.


----------



## StiggeV (Mar 27, 2010)

Prima Amigo Glaze :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

+ 2 for Amigo. great cleaner and glaze with long term filling when followed with a sealant

Glare Zero is the most filling product there is but its not a polish


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 1, 2010)

Amigo is the best!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

One Grand Glaze, hides everything except panel gaps


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Islander78 said:


> Best filler polish I´ve tried is definetly Einszett waxpolishsoft... Anyone ever used that?


Second that, it is by far the best I have tried even including some of the glaze heavy products out there.

1z made this especially for filling, excellent :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> Second that, it is by far the best I have tried even including some of the glaze heavy products out there.
> 
> 1z made this especially for filling, excellent :thumb:


Glad to hear that. I got a litre of this Waxpolish Soft lately. Is there any special techniques you can advise?

Unfortunately it becomes hard to find these old school products. Metallic PolishWax looks like a heir to it. Anybody tried it? It is also in 500ml container, with the red tin.


----------

